# Removing La Pavoni Rust



## Mike Ire (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello, I have purchased a la pavoni millennium that has been sitting for 17-years. There's quite a big build-up of corrosion/rust underneath the drip tray. Long term I want to get it powder coated professionally. Nevertheless in the short to medium term, what can I do to remove the corrosion and best protect the area?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Remove what you can reasonably with coarse abrasive paper (not sand paper) 60 grit should do it. then use a rust cure treatment, there are various brands something like Kurust or rust-oleum, the ones that turn the iron oxide into a stable black solid material. You can then paint it if you wish to hide it a bit more.


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

See if there is a powder coated near you, they don't charge a lot for small items and will be able to strip that rust right back.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

If you're going to strip it down than just get it powder coated. I've powder coated 2 Pavonis and it's roughly £30. An alloy wheel refurb place will do it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@Mike Irehow did you get on?


----------

